# Which type of Masking tape?



## Masking (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello All,

I am currently doing my intership at a tape manufacturer in The Netherlands.

We are a convertor of self-adhesive tapes with its focus on Professional painting / masking tape.
We are currently developing a new kind of masking tape (washi masking tape/Japanse flat paper) which has many benefits over the traditional masking tape. (No adhesive residue, easy removable even after 4 months and multiple layers of paint, UV resistant, no paint bleed and works on almost every surface)

For my internship I have to research a possible expansion to the USA market. In order to execute this research in the best way possible I have to answer the next questions:
- What kind of masking tape / which brand does the professional painter in the USA use?
- How many rolls does he / his company uses per (for example) month or year?
- Where does he buys the masking tape? (For example; Home Depot, Sherin-Williams, directly from a distributor)

Since this is a very large and active forum with professional painters I was wondering if as many as possible could help me and answer this 3 questions about his own masking tape use.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

It really depends on the application. I use mostly 3m, 'yellow' tape, frog tape, blue tape. I get mine at Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

We use 3M 2070 and 2080, Yellow Frog Tape, 3M regular beige. And various other specialty tapes such as automotive striping tape, high adhesion stucco tape, etc.. 

Probably 10-15 rolls a month with the 2070, 2080 and yellow Frog being the most used. 

Mostly bought from SW, BM and other local suppliers.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Allpro blue and gold, yellow and green frogtape. 
20 rolls/month. 
Local BM dealer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

3m 2090 but transitioning to frog tape lately.

Varies depending on job, but probably average 10 rolls a month. More if doing new construction.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Frog tape yellow and green. We get them at our paint supply stores. It depends, the next couple of jobs maybe 15-20 rolls.


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

I use 3m... and I ALWAYS open the roll and try the first foot before I buy the roll...


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

When doing interiors I like to just buy painters tape from the dollar store (with some exceptions). I clear caulk over top the tape anyways, so quality doesn't matter much to me. 


https://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


----------



## Masking (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you all so far for answering my question. It really helps me with my research for my internship.


----------

